# Drug store dupe to MAC's Studio Fix Powder plus foundation



## Piarpreet (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys so im looking for a good option/dupe to substitute my studio fix. im nc15 and i wanna start doing my make up almost daily. id love to find a more affordable powder foundation. i kinda have a combo-oily skin now that summer is coming so please give me some advice!


----------



## macmakeupjunkie (Apr 20, 2011)

Palladio Dual Wet to Dry Foundation, I have since replaced my SFP with this and actually like it better! I buy mine at Sally Beauty Supply.


----------

